# (Yellowstone Area) Timbers @Island Park ID__2BR/2Ba__7/30-8/6/2022



## schenriq

Rent is $800 (firm)
Saturday check-in @ 4PM July 30, 2022
Saturday check-out @ 9AM August 6, 2022

Villa Type: 2 Bedrooms non-lockoff; Full Kitchen
Villa Number: Floating - assigned at check-in
Occupancy: 6 Maximum

* Dates cannot be changed
* No pets allowed
* No smoking

For rent is one week (Saturday to Saturday) in a 2BR/2Ba condominium at Timbers Condominiums at Island Park Village Resort in Island Park, Idaho. Easy 22-mile drive from the resort in Island Park to the Yellowstone entrance in West Yellowstone. Unit will be on the 2nd floor of an elevator-less building. No air conditioning in the unit but we don't find this an issue because, at 6200 feet above sea level, it cools down enough at night.

List of amenities:

2 Queen Beds
Tea/Coffee Maker
Dishwasher
DVD Player
Cable/Satellite TV
Clock Radio
Ceiling Fans
Television
Toaster
En-suite Bathroom
Iron/Ironing board
WIFI
Heating            
Sofa Bed
Full kitchen
Balcony
Fireplace
Linen and Towels Provided
Fridge
Microwave
Hairdryer
Oven
Mountain views
Shower above bath
I accept credit card payments through PayPal. More details are available upon request. Thanks for "visiting" my rental. Here are some pictures.

Upper Mesa Falls




Big Springs




Inside the unit










The construction on the right was for the new recreation center which has been completed and now ready for use.


----------



## Passepartout

I would add that this area is not adversely affected by the flooding that occured in the Northern part of Yellowstone Park (and environs). I also own at this resort and it's nice, with good wi-fi, indoor pool and adjacent 9 hole golf course. World class trout fishing nearby.


----------



## HikerBiker

schenriq said:


> Rent is $800 (firm)
> Saturday check-in @ 4PM July 30, 2022
> Saturday check-out @ 9AM August 6, 2022
> 
> Villa Type: 2 Bedrooms non-lockoff; Full Kitchen
> Villa Number: Floating - assigned at check-in
> Occupancy: 6 Maximum
> 
> * Dates cannot be changed
> * No pets allowed
> * No smoking
> 
> For rent is one week (Saturday to Saturday) in a 2BR/2Ba condominium at Timbers Condominiums at Island Park Village Resort in Island Park, Idaho. Easy 22-mile drive from the resort in Island Park to the Yellowstone entrance in West Yellowstone. Unit will be on the 2nd floor of an elevator-less building. No air conditioning in the unit but we don't find this an issue because, at 6200 feet above sea level, it cools down enough at night.
> 
> List of amenities:
> 
> 2 Queen Beds
> Tea/Coffee Maker
> Dishwasher
> DVD Player
> Cable/Satellite TV
> Clock Radio
> Ceiling Fans
> Television
> Toaster
> En-suite Bathroom
> Iron/Ironing board
> WIFI
> Heating
> Sofa Bed
> Full kitchen
> Balcony
> Fireplace
> Linen and Towels Provided
> Fridge
> Microwave
> Hairdryer
> Oven
> Mountain views
> Shower above bath
> I accept credit card payments through PayPal. More details are available upon request. Thanks for "visiting" my rental. Here are some pictures.
> 
> Big Springs
> View attachment 58150
> 
> Inside the unit
> View attachment 58151
> View attachment 58152
> View attachment 58206
> 
> The construction on the right was for the new recreation center which has been completed and now ready for use.
> View attachment 58153


 We are currently finishing our first stay here and would return in the future.  The area is beautiful and there is so much to do outside.  We are in a spacious one bedroom; it is very clean and the bedspread has been replaced with an attractive decorated sheet covering. This is a BARGAIN!


----------



## jules54

We have a one bedroom exchange there at the end of July. Added the Eplus yesterday. Our plan was to go to Yellowstone a few days during that week. We might still use it, but have the option to go elsewhere. This will be the last week of a 45 day motorcycle trip to visit Western National Parks.


----------



## Passepartout

jules54 said:


> We have a one bedroom exchange there at the end of July. Added the Eplus yesterday. Our plan was to go to Yellowstone a few days during that week. We might still use it, but have the option to go elsewhere. This will be the last week of a 45 day motorcycle trip to visit Western National Parks.


They're still ironing out the plans for re-opening Yellowstone. It looks like the Northern loop (Canyon and North to Gardner) will stay closed all season, and that leaves the Southern loop (Old Faithful, Lake, and Southern entrance from Grand Teton & Jackson) which can't support ALL the load the whole park should support.

It's anybody's guess how they'll do it. One suggestion I heard was to allow even numbered license plates in on even days and vice versa on odd numbered days. This will get fleshed out and the Park Service will announce it on their website. Current conditions here: Current Conditions - Yellowstone National Park (U.S. National Park Service) (nps.gov) 

Happy Trails!

Jim


----------



## jules54

Jim wonder how that will work if you have Vanity plates with no numbers?


----------



## Passepartout

jules54 said:


> Jim wonder how that will work if you have Vanity plates with no numbers?







 6/18 UPDATE 




Yellowstone National Park’s south loop will reopen to the public on June 22; Visitors traveling to park in coming weeks must stay informed about the new interim visitor entry system
At 8 a.m. Wednesday, June 22, Yellowstone will begin allowing visitors to access the south loop of the park. The south loop is accessed from the East (Cody), West (West Yellowstone), and South (Grand Teton/Jackson) entrances. Accessible areas include Madison, Old Faithful, Grant Village, Lake Village, Canyon Village and Norris. As part of reopening planning, park staff have engaged over 1,000 business owners, park partners, commercial operators and residents in surrounding gateway communities to determine how to manage summer visitation while the north loop remains closed due to flood damage.

To balance the demand for visitor access, park resource protection and economic interests of the communities, the park will institute an interim visitor access plan. The interim plan, referred to as the Alternating License Plate System (ALPS), was suggested as a solution by gateway communities during major public engagement with the park this past week. Park managers and partners have agreed this system is the best interim solution to ensuring the south loop does not become overwhelmed by visitors. The National Park Service will actively monitor the license plate system and is concurrently building a new reservation system that will be ready for implementation, if needed.

Alternating License Plate System (ALPS)
- Public vehicle entry will be allowed based on whether the last numerical digit on a license plate is odd or even.
- Entrance will be granted based on odd/even days on the calendar.
- Odd-numbered last digits on license plates can enter on odd days of the month.
- Even-numbered last digits (including zero) on license plates can enter on even days of the month.
*- Personalized plates (all letters, for example "YLWSTNE") will fall into the “odd” category for entrance purposes.
- Plates with a mix of letters and numbers but that end with a letter (for example "YELL4EVR") will still use the last numerical digit on the plate to determine entrance days.*
- Entrance station staff will turn away vehicles attempting to enter the park when the odd/even numerical digits do not correspond to the odd/even calendar date for entrance.

Exceptions
- Current commercial use operators with active commercial use permits will be permitted to enter regardless of license plate number. This includes commercial tours and stock groups.
- Visitors with proof of overnight reservations in the park will be permitted to enter regardless of license plate number. This includes hotels, campgrounds, and backcountry reservations.
- Commercial motorcoaches will be permitted to enter regardless of license plate number.
- Motorcycle groups may enter on even dates only.
- Essential services like mail and deliver, employees and contractors may enter regardless of license plate number.

The interim license plate system will ensure that visitors have access to the park during this period of high demand. Park managers and staff will monitor the license plate system and impacts on resources, infrastructure, operations, and staffing, and may adjust or implement a reservation or timed entry system, if necessary, after three to four weeks.

View the most up-to-date information about the Alternating License Plate System, including a list of FAQ's on our website: go.nps.gov/YELLflood

After reviewing the FAQ's on the website above, we want to hear from you! What additional questions do you have? Let us know in the comments and we'll do our best to answer them!
###


----------



## jules54

Thanks Jim super great information. We are RTN2OZ ( short for Return to OZ) triglide is Ruby slipper red and a lone motorcycle so it looks like even day for us.


----------



## Dunk

schenriq said:


> Rent is $800 (firm)
> Saturday check-in @ 4PM July 30, 2022
> Saturday check-out @ 9AM August 6, 2022
> 
> Villa Type: 2 Bedrooms non-lockoff; Full Kitchen
> Villa Number: Floating - assigned at check-in
> Occupancy: 6 Maximum
> 
> * Dates cannot be changed
> * No pets allowed
> * No smoking
> 
> For rent is one week (Saturday to Saturday) in a 2BR/2Ba condominium at Timbers Condominiums at Island Park Village Resort in Island Park, Idaho. Easy 22-mile drive from the resort in Island Park to the Yellowstone entrance in West Yellowstone. Unit will be on the 2nd floor of an elevator-less building. No air conditioning in the unit but we don't find this an issue because, at 6200 feet above sea level, it cools down enough at night.
> 
> List of amenities:
> 
> 2 Queen Beds
> Tea/Coffee Maker
> Dishwasher
> DVD Player
> Cable/Satellite TV
> Clock Radio
> Ceiling Fans
> Television
> Toaster
> En-suite Bathroom
> Iron/Ironing board
> WIFI
> Heating
> Sofa Bed
> Full kitchen
> Balcony
> Fireplace
> Linen and Towels Provided
> Fridge
> Microwave
> Hairdryer
> Oven
> Mountain views
> Shower above bath
> I accept credit card payments through PayPal. More details are available upon request. Thanks for "visiting" my rental. Here are some pictures.
> 
> Upper Mesa Falls
> View attachment 58278
> 
> Big Springs
> View attachment 58150
> 
> Inside the unit
> View attachment 58151
> View attachment 58152
> View attachment 58206
> 
> The construction on the right was for the new recreation center which has been completed and now ready for use.
> View attachment 58153


Hello, is this still available? I emailed you a couple of days ago. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schenriq

Dunk said:


> Hello, is this still available? I emailed you a couple of days ago. Thanks



Hi @Dunk. Sent you a PM. Yes, it's still available.


----------



## schenriq

Bump..bump. Still available.


----------



## schenriq

Last call.  Was $800 but now $700 for the week.


----------



## Passepartout

schenriq said:


> Last call.  Was $800 but now $700 for the week.


All entrances to Yellowstone Park are open. No odd/even license plate restrictions. This is a good opportunity to save a bundle. Other nearby lodging is hundred$ a night.  OP, you might consider dropping an ad on SLC Craigslist. Lots of people there in easy driving distance.


----------



## schenriq

Passepartout said:


> All entrances to Yellowstone Park are open. No odd/even license plate restrictions.



That is really good news! I might just use it myself if it doesn't rent . Problem is we have a lot of expiring deposits in RCI that we have to use first (due to covid travel restrictions in 2020/1).

Thanks for the SLC Craigslist tip!


----------



## Laurie

I wish I lived closer, I'd go for this in a heartbeat. I even checked the map for drive times. Can't make it work.


----------



## AdrienneMarcy

schenriq said:


> That is really good news! I might just use it myself if it doesn't rent . Problem is we have a lot of expiring deposits in RCI that we have to use first (due to covid travel restrictions in 2020/1).
> 
> Thanks for the SLC Craigslist tip!




Have you rented this or is it still available? Last price was $700?  Are you open to any trades?  We own at Vacation internationale and Stoneridge resort in Idaho.  
 Thanks


----------



## schenriq

Thanks for the trade offer but we still have a lot of expiring deposits to use. Hence, this rental. And it's still available.


----------



## Gloria J

We stayed at this resort a couple summers ago.  We were originally staying at the World Mark across from the West Yellowstone entrance to the park.  But since we were renters, we could not use that facility with the Covid restrictions.  This resort was half the rental price and we had just as much fun.  It is 22 miles to entrance to the park which is a hop, skip and jump in this area.  You may get slowed down by bison walking down the highway on the drive to the park.  The town is a big tubing area so if you have kids you may want take them there for the day.  The unit is not luxurious but was clean and had everything we needed.  They have crock pots in every unit which we used almost everyday.  After a long day in the park, it is nice to come home to smell of dinner. They have a indoor pool in the rec center and a full laundry cottage.  There is a rodeo down the street which is fun to go one night.  

It is imperative that you do all your grocery shopping at a major supermarket before you get there.  The nearest store is like an hour drive the opposite direction of the park.  There is a small market near by but selection is limited and the prices are outrageous.  

It was a great trip and I recommend this resort.


----------



## schenriq

Thanks, Gloria!


----------



## AdrienneMarcy

AdrienneMarcy said:


> Have you rented this or is it still available? Last price was $700?  Are you open to any trades?  We own at Vacation internationale and Stoneridge resort in Idaho.
> Thanks


Thanks for your reply.  Having to change our plans this summer so I know it can all be up in the air.  Good luck with your week!


----------



## schenriq

The week that got away.. spoken for.


----------

